

Any writers around here? - Journalium

Hi everyone!<p>I&#x27;m building a new journalism startup called Journalium (www.journalium.com) and I am looking for a long form articles about technology and science for our launch in month or two.<p>IF there is anyone interested, just send me email: aleksi at journalium dot com and name your price ;)
======
dtournemille
I see three grammar problems with this post. If you're launching a journalism
site, better get used to comments like that. Cleaned up version:

I'm building a new journalism startup called Journalium (www.journalium.com)
and I am looking for long-form articles about technology and science for our
launch in a month or two.

If you're interested, just send me an e-mail at: aleksi at journalium dot com
and name your price ;)

~~~
Journalium
Thanks for the clean up :)

I'm not native speaker, but that's of course no excuse for bad grammar.

PS. Did you already sign-up? ;)

